# Confessions of a handicapped person.



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*What is more fitting than a plumber talking about toilets. About a year ago Dan Hollahan was on a topic of front and side wipers. Well here it is from a plumber. My condition requires a ADA or a comfort height which we all know the heights. Now sitting on a toilet is like being on a boat using the oars to keep your balance. Front wiping an almost neceissity to keep your balance. Guess what on a lousy toilet your hand goes in the water, very sanitary - huh ? On a good toilet **your hand stays dry ... therefore another measurement should be added to the ADA laws the measurement from the top of the seat to the water line should be suffienct to prevent hand dipping. I know I've been on both in the last month.*

*Comments ... *


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Makes sense to me to be honest never thought that was an issue but I think that even for the guy with big n*ts this might be a problem 

Where do I sign the petition


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Talk to dunbar and saysflushable about a bidet.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you doing any better bill? I know what you mean about toilets don't need a ada yet but they are nicer


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

My grandfather used to swear up and down that the one time he used a Ada toilet, they dipped in the water... I to this date have neither been able to confirm nor deny...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Do people really wipe from back to front . ..... I wipe from front to rear. Going in on a 45 degree angle ( from the back ) at first then a nice full seep from front to back with a baby wipe ..... IMHO there is no better way , who wants turd particles on there junk ....

Lifer.. 
Get well soon bill . ... From a guy who spend 1 1/2 years in hospital .. I know how lonely and bored it can be , keep you spirits up..


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Just me talking about my daily strife in the plumbing field is sort of a confession in itself, letting others know first hand what to expect as you grow old in this profession.


I've worked for many older plumbers, all of them are physically destroyed if they worked the trade full time. A few however escape the hardship. 


I truly believe good hard physically enduring work every day keeps you on this earth longer.


It's when you stop is when everything starts to go downhill.



I use a handicap bar most of the time to get on and off the toilet, it's to the right of me but what's been very difficult is the almost falling motion onto the toilet, even though it is already a tall toilet.



They need to make a toilet that's accordian on the drain, where the toilet comes up (without water at that point) like a craftmatic adjustable chair, that way you can ride it down with the hydraulics without any danger.

When you're done, the toilet evacuates the waste and water, then starts the incline to the height where you're not using your lower body to push up.


It *can* be done, It _*can*_ be built.




 

Bill I believe you'll have a very hard time getting that design to happen, only because that'll promote splash up.

I thought about tieing a rope off and having it to hold onto like tarzan while squeezing out king size baby ruth bars. Great for stability.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

With improved technology and a proven track record I am surprised that more people don't install bidets. 

I plan on getting one for hygienic reasons. 

Come on people, taking a wad of paper and scouring your a$$ is one step above tree bark the. Cave men used.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *therefore another measurement should be added to the ADA laws the measurement from the top of the seat to the water line should be suffienct to prevent hand dipping. I know I've been on both in the last month.*
> 
> *Comments ... *


 
I would also like to see a standard measurement from seat to waterline.

It should be a ADA law, hands dont need to go into the waste to wipe off. 

Think of all the people that would benefit from it......alot

I'm all for preventing hand dipping :thumbup:

FYI the measurement on my Elongated TOTO Drake is about 7"


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Just me talking about my daily strife in the plumbing field is sort of a confession in itself, letting others know first hand what to expect as you grow old in this profession.
> 
> I've worked for many older plumbers, all of them are physically destroyed if they worked the trade full time. A few however escape the hardship.
> 
> ...


OMFG DUNBY!!! my old man has been talking about "the $hit rope" for a hundred years!!!

We have been in hardware stores together and gone and looked at 1-1/2" dia nautical rope for just this purpose... Send me a photo of your prototype...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Poll 
Bidet vs. $hit rope


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

look at the bidet seat from ToTo. After using it for about 1 year I feel its God's gift to man.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome home Bill

I have been saying that very same thing since 2004 when my hips were replaced. and the ADA has been a huge benefit since the back issue. Beemis has a nice seat that is thicker than a standard seat and raises you a little more. Another reason I liked the toto caruso the water level in the bowl . I had a tough time finding them toto discontinued the caruso.

I hope recovery goes well for you and wish you well.


----------

